# NEU: FSA Maximus DH FR Lenker 710mm, 40mm Rise, 31,8mm, Rot



## Montanez (18. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe einen niegelnagelneuen FSA Maximus Lenker in 710mm Breite.
Der Lenker wurde nie montiert oder ähnliches und befindet sich noch in der Originalverpackung.
Kaufdatum 10.11.2010, also volle Herstellergarantie vorhanden.

Verkaufe ihn nur weil die Farbe leider nicht so gut zu meinem Aufbau passt wie erhofft, auch wenn er geil aussieht!
Werde mir den selben in einer anderen Farbe neu besorgen müssen!

Auktion geht nur 3 Tage lang!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230552387343


----------

